# Shocking!!!



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Came across this ad on Preloved when updating my own skunk kit ad. How on earth can someone consider selling a pair of skunks when the female is possibly pregnant? Skunks need so much care when breeding - a change of home during pregnancy is just so stupid and inconsiderate to the skunkies' welfare. Really :censor: off about this person!

AND just look at the photo - the person is holding the skunk by the tail - presumably to keep her still long enough to take the pic. I know that skunks can be briefly restrained by the base of the tail (for example, prior to picking up a less tame skunk), but bloody hell - if the skunk is so untame to need that type of restraint for a photo. Beggars belief!!! :devil:

Rant over. Feel free to continue!

P.S. Have made a complaint about the ad to Preloved!

*Pair breeding skunks*

 
[View full size]​ 
*Details*

Type: Private Advert Price: £1,000 onoUpdated: 10 days ago

*Description*

Breeding black and white decented skunks, female poss pregnant, male tame (can stroke him) reason for sale want birds back in avairy. £1000 ono in cambridge


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just responded with this

hi there
could you please tell me how long you have had these skunks? have they bred before? as you call them breeding so i assume this has been proven? how far along in the pregnancy do you suspect the female is? im asking as its potentially very dangerous for both mother and babies to move a female if she is with kit, therefore i would have to air on the side of caution with taking her for both her sake and my own. its perhaps an idea to keep her until you either know she isnt pregnant, or til she has had the kits and weaned them, as the stress in moving her could potentially endanger her life and the babies
are these pair being kept in an avairy?

regards

Cat

lets see if i get a reply


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Impressed with your restraint!!! :notworthy: I'm so furious at this person - and annoyed that I didn't see the ad when it was first posted, as it says 10 days ago. Let's hope if they have been sold that it's someone knowledgable who got them!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i was restrained cos i would like to get a response. as much as i would have loved to scream at them, i want to know where the skunks are first, and whether theyre just naive about them....they might be grateful of the advice, or tell me to F off, we will see :lol2:
will let you know if i get a reply x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

got a reply

Hello . she was proven, 4 babies last yr, sold them now and yes they were kept in avairy


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

It's such a shame to see adverts like this.

I hope that (after the seller is sure that the female is not pregnant, or the kits are weaned) that these skunks ultimately find a safe, loving and responsible home.

Heather.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> got a reply
> 
> Hello . she was proven, 4 babies last yr, sold them now and yes they were kept in avairy


So she is likely to be pregnant then, if she is kept with the male. The current owner has clearly put a lot of thought into his skunks' future wellbeing - NOT. 

He didn't respond to your suggestion of keeping her til after she's had her kits then!? Selfish a:censor:hole! :bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

im pretty sure cat will be sending them another message without the restraint she showed in the first..............and loderuna....if my mrs tries to buy one of your gorgeous babies, please say no she spends more time cooing over them than over me:lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

ditta said:


> ..............and loderuna....if my mrs tries to buy one of your gorgeous babies, please say no she spends more time cooing over them than over me:lol2:


How could I turn down such a good home though?? I have to think of my skunkies! Don't you fancy a little fluffy albino boy?? They are REALLY cuddly! :lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Loderuna said:


> How could I turn down such a good home though?? I have to think of my skunkies! Don't you fancy a little fluffy albino boy?? They are REALLY cuddly! :lol2:


 no no no no no no ermmm well yes actually but we are going to breed baby dice and im sure we will want to keep 1 if not all her offspring so we have to stay strong and say no no no no to everyones gorgeous babies:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> im pretty sure cat will be sending them another message without the restraint she showed in the first..............and loderuna....if my mrs tries to buy one of your gorgeous babies, please say no *she spends more time cooing over them than over me*:lol2:


 


As far as I can tell its the other way round:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> As far as I can tell its the other way round:whistling2:


 
thankyou shell! i know my place....


its baby dice and coffy bean equally...........

















































































































































me!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Loderuna said:


> How could I turn down such a good home though?? I have to think of my skunkies! Don't you fancy a little fluffy albino boy?? They are REALLY cuddly! :lol2:


i actually want a lavi kit ! but she wont let me boooooo


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

You are welcome to come and cuddle if you are down this way! First baby goes to her new home on Friday though


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Loderuna said:


> You are welcome to come and cuddle if you are down this way! First baby goes to her new home on Friday though


where are the pics of the lavenders? i was tryna find them? are they all sold?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> where are the pics of the lavenders? i was tryna find them? are they all sold?


You can see them all in one place on my Skunks album on my profile. Otherwise they are on the 2010 Skunk kit diary thread -should be on the first page or so of threads, cos I added new pics last night :2thumb:

:2thumb:As of this minute, I still have the two albino boys and the silverback choc girl, although someone has expressed an interest in her (they are investigating couriers). Choc stripe girl is on hold for people visiting on Friday. B&W girl (Febee) is going to her new home on Friday too, so a busy day!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

*Result!*

Got a response from Preloved:

"Hello Sue, 

Thanks for your email. 

You are right, we do not allow animals that are pregnant to be sold on Preloved. 
This ad must have slipped through the net somehow. 

We have now removed the advert from the site. 

Regards 
Claire 
Preloved Classifieds "

I have thanked them for taking action.:no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:2thumb: Good job Loderuna!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Loderuna said:


> You can see them all in one place on my Skunks album on my profile. Otherwise they are on the 2010 Skunk kit diary thread -should be on the first page or so of threads, cos I added new pics last night :2thumb:
> 
> :2thumb:As of this minute, I still have the two albino boys and the silverback choc girl, although someone has expressed an interest in her (they are investigating couriers). Choc stripe girl is on hold for people visiting on Friday. B&W girl (Febee) is going to her new home on Friday too, so a busy day!


 
so do you have lavender kits for sale or not?? im confused

i want the silverback choc girl! boooo lol


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Lavender is the name of my adult female skunk - hence Lavender's kits! Blame the confusion on my niece - I asked her why Lavender? " Because it smells" was the reply! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Loderuna said:


> Lavender is the name of my adult female skunk - hence Lavender's kits! Blame the confusion on my niece - I asked her why Lavender? " Because it smells" was the reply! :lol2:


ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh! god damn i see it now, i thought you meant lavender coloured kits. oh pooo :lol2:
still wouldnt mind the choccy silverback lol


----------

